# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» вносит изменения в стоимость некоторых тарифных планов на услуги доступа в сет

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	С 23 июня 2014 года изменяется стоимость [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]в, обслуживание которых продолжается, но подключение на них прекращено: Домосед, Комфорт-мини, Комфорт-лайт, Комфорт-стандарт, Плюс, Плюс-1, Плюс-2, а также стоимость пакетов услуг: Эконом, Оптимум и Рациональный.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Здорово, теперь домосед со скоростью 1 МБит всего лишь на 5 рублей дешевле чем домосед классик со скоростью 2 МБита.

----------


## Vanya

это просто смешные скорости))) во многих странах уже и нет таких даже)
например, за 100 наших тыщ (10 у.е. или 40 шекелей) в израиле подключают канал минимум 40 мегабит (как правило 40), а тут 3  монополисты хреновы
3 мб это даже фильм в хорошем качестве не посмотришь

----------

